# Clyrolinx - It's E-Liquid - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (4/9/21)

​*CLYROLINX – IT’S E-LIQUID - COFFEE CHOC BISCUIT
(LOCAL)*
@Geoff 

*Flavour Description:* None

*VG/PG:* Unstated
*Nic:* 3mg

*My comments: *
I’ve tried to vape this juice but without success. To me, it has a strange, decidedly unpleasant chemical flavour. 

However, someone else had a fingertip taste and he remarked that it immediately made him think of Romany Cream biscuits.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely not.

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #198*

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Ryan69 (10/9/21)

I've tried it to I only get the coffee flavour but there's like a peppery taste in the back round. I let it breath for a few days which did help some

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/21)

I really like their Summer Fruit Candy. Added a bit of cool and.... bazinga
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan69 (10/9/21)

Also there cream soda is good there blackcurrant could do with a little ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

